# Problem with Mid range



## Endesereth (Sep 15, 2009)

I am building my firstfloorstanding and I am in a little snag, at first I was doing some winISD and I found this great speaker so I bought it. Later I found out that the parameters were wrong and now with the speakers that I have already bought their is going to be a 12db dip:crying: from 1200hz to around 3000hz

The mids I am going to use are 4xDayton ND140-4 5-1/4"(wired so it is 4 ohms)
tweeter is Morel MDT 22 1-1/8" Neodymium Tweeter
The woofer that I am going to get is Exodus EX-Anarchy Midwoofer
Powered with Behringer EP2000 Europower Power Amp 2 x 750W

Heres the winISD graphs I got so far 
So Any suggestions to solve this?


----------



## soho54 (Jul 22, 2006)

Your Vas parameter for the ND140-4 is wrong. You have .36L when it should be .36cu ft. The SPL rating should be closer to 85dB 1W/1m


----------



## Endesereth (Sep 15, 2009)

*dope!*wow am i an idiot lol:rofl2::rofl2::rofl2:


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Endesereth said:


> *dope!*wow am i an idiot lol:rofl2::rofl2::rofl2:


Don't worry about it.. I've done WAY worse.


----------



## Endesereth (Sep 15, 2009)

lol, thanks


----------

